# Enzyme Washes? Acid Washes? Any Help?!



## tefjones (Jun 21, 2007)

Does ANYONE know how to go about getting some tee shirts that have been enzyme washed, acid washed, or lava washed? If you've ever seen any Ed Hardy shirts than you know what I mean (go here for examples: www.stylerocket.com). The shirts look kind of old and distressed, maybe even a lil tye-dye-stained. 










How do i get tee shirts made like this? ALL HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## ttalent (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of minerals are used to mineral wash a tshirt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could find a screen printer that has wet washing capabilities or you could find a dye house in your area.


----------

